# Pipe Smokers, Any on here?



## Hermes7792 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello all! I have seen a few posts about cigars, but none about tobacco pipes. I just recently got into it and have a semi cheap pipe from the local store. I am enjoying it alot, I dont smoke cigarettes and have never smoked a cigar but this is different, it is a great way to relax! I would love to see some of you other guys favorite pipes/tobacco. Maybe some tips for a beginner?


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 19, 2013)

i was, until my collection of mostly vintage French and Italian pipes were stolen, a couple years ago. i still have some GL Pease aging in sealed jars, though, not that it does much for me.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 19, 2013)

as a Native I used to carve my own pipes out of catlinite or soapstone. long hollowed out pipestems and such. we used to make our own kinnikinnick for smoking. several different blends depending on mood and ceremony.

tobacco
bear berries (uva ursi arctostyphyllus)
cedar
manzanita
white sage
grandfather sage
sweet grass
and a few other herbs

It's been years though. I need to get some pipestone or soapstone and start carving again, its very relaxing. Can't smoke anymore though, not good for the heart.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 19, 2013)

_"and a few other herbs"_ 
Ahhh....the good ol' days! :IMOK:

Haven't smoked in years either, but for some reason brought my Rhodesian with me when I came here. Still sitting in my desk in a zip lock. 
This may the opportunity to seek out a tobacconist.


----------



## DSChief (Feb 19, 2013)

yup, piper since 1969. Prefer straight Virginia's & VaPers. Will do an occasional mild english like Penzance or Westminster.

My current stash & Pipes:


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 23, 2013)

Penzance...Is that esoterica? I haven't smoked in some time and I'm afraid the only pipe I have left is a Savinelli. DSChief is that a Karl Eric I see on the top center of your pipe collection? My main smoke was Davidoff Scottish. BTW are the cars O scale?


----------



## Benuser (Feb 23, 2013)

In Europe the briar comes from the Mediterranean area, Corse, Sicily and Algeria. Pipe production used to be centered in Saint-Claude (Jura, France) and later on, in London.
Is briar (bruyère, Erica arborea) known in America?


----------



## Benuser (Feb 23, 2013)

By the way, some Wikipedia guy states root briar is being used in knife handles. Hard to belief, I guess that would be quite expensive.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 23, 2013)

Ah, the pipe is my next biggest hobby after kitchen knives. I don't get to enjoy as often as I would like to though. I got a few Falcons recently, have been working on breaking those in, trying to work through some C&D Roasting Chestnuts. My cellar is mostly Va, some VaPer, and various other stuff.


----------



## DSChief (Feb 23, 2013)

Duckfat said:


> Penzance...Is that esoterica? I haven't smoked in some time and I'm afraid the only pipe I have left is a Savinelli. DSChief is that a Karl Eric I see on the top center of your pipe collection? My main smoke was Davidoff Scottish. BTW are the cars O scale?



Top Center { the one up-side down = A Stanwell DeLuxe circa 1971 }

The cars a "G" scale, thats another money pit i've gotten into..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSv41zhUj50


----------



## Chifunda (Feb 23, 2013)

I bought my first Dunhill in Saigon, 1963 and ordered my tobacco from L.J. Peretti through the APO.

I've bought and sold a lot of pipes through the years and have now whittled my collection down to seven briars and a calabash. Two from Claudio Cavicchi, a Rad Davis, an Ashton, one from Peter Heeschen, a Brian Ruthenberg, and a Dunhill bulldog made in the year I graduated from high school (1962). 

Smoke mainly Balkan Supreme from Peter Stokkebye and long for the days of Balkan Sobranie, the original Black Mallory, and Dunhill MM 965 made the way god and Alfred Dunhill intended it to be.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 23, 2013)

Chifunda said:


> I bought my first Dunhill in Saigon, 1963 and ordered my tobacco from L.J. Peretti through the APO.
> 
> I've bought and sold a lot of pipes through the years and have now whittled my collection down to seven briars and a calabash. Two from Claudio Cavicchi, a Rad Davis, an Ashton, one from Peter Heeschen, a Brian Ruthenberg, and a Dunhill bulldog made in the year I graduated from high school (1962).
> 
> Smoke mainly Balkan Supreme from Peter Stokkebye and long for the days of Balkan Sobranie, the original Black Mallory, and Dunhill MM 965 made the way god and Alfred Dunhill intended it to be.



Quite a pipe collection.

Is anyone else here on any pipe forums? My favorite is pipesmokersforum.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 23, 2013)

Chifunda said:


> I bought my first Dunhill in Saigon, 1963 and ordered my tobacco from L.J. Peretti through the APO.
> 
> I've bought and sold a lot of pipes through the years and have now whittled my collection down to seven briars and a calabash. Two from Claudio Cavicchi, a Rad Davis, an Ashton, one from Peter Heeschen, a Brian Ruthenberg, and a Dunhill bulldog made in the year I graduated from high school (1962).
> 
> Smoke mainly Balkan Supreme from Peter Stokkebye and long for the days of Balkan Sobranie, the original Black Mallory, and Dunhill MM 965 made the way god and Alfred Dunhill intended it to be.



If you love MM965 and Black Sobranie Dunhill's Medium Standard Mix isn't that far away I guess.


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 24, 2013)

I ordered some GL Pease Haddo's delight last night. I've never tried any of their blends before. I've also been eyeballin a Dunhill Cumberland.
DsChief I live fairly close to the old Lionel building in MI. I've never owned Trains but I enjoy looking at them.


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 13, 2013)

DSChief said:


> The cars a "G" scale, thats another money pit i've gotten into..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSv41zhUj50



Wow is that your garden train? I totally missed that before. I'd probably never leave the deck! LOL I know it's a long way but if you ever find yourself near Indianapolis around x-mas the Eiteljorg museum turns and entire room into a train display. Some are large scale. It's a very large multi-train, multi-level display and the scenery is incredible.
I just received an order of GLP Barbary coast, Esoterica Pembroke amd C&D Autumn evening today. The Haddo's delight was pretty strong so off to the cellar with that for several months.


----------



## DSChief (Mar 13, 2013)

My back yard. video is bad, have 4 trains running on 3 separate tracks. i'm trying to film with 1 hand and manage 4 throttles with the other. Howling is from Carson, the neighbors Dobie.

a note on the Haddoes, I too found it really harsh when green. About once a month, crack the seal on the jar fluff up the tobacco for 10 or 15 sec to get fresh air in. At the 
6 month mark it will be ready to smoke.

If you haven't tried them yet, get tins of Fillmore, Union Square & Triple Play I think you won't be sorry.


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll have to add those to my try list. I'm hoping to make the Chicagoland pipe show this spring. I've had my face buried in the computer looking for a new pipe so long I'm getting cross-eyed. I'm blown away by what people are paying for estate pipes on eBay. Our wood guys here need to add pipe making to their reportoire.


----------



## KO88 (Mar 15, 2022)

I would love to revive this thread :-D

*Same question 10 years later... *


----------



## big D (Mar 15, 2022)

Took break but still have some. El Ceppo's, Costtello's, Caminetto's,, Weiner's, Davidoff, Former's, Dunhills, some odds and ends. Lost a pipe bag with a favorite gorgeous Flame grain Radice and a few other beauties.


----------



## KO88 (Mar 15, 2022)

big D said:


> Took break but still have some. El Ceppo's, Costtello's, Caminetto's,, Weiner's, Davidoff, Former's, Dunhills, some odds and ends. Lost a pipe bag with a favorite gorgeous Flame grain Radice and a few other beauties.


And is there diverence between Dunhill and new Peterson tobaccos… same factory right?


----------



## big D (Mar 15, 2022)

Sorry, I am not up on the tobaccos anymore. I actually was very picky about tobacco, everyone made fun of me and my limited taste. I ended up putting a laugh as a comment in your post rather than mine somehow.


----------

